# Do SBC Valve Cover Spreader Bars fit V8 Pontiac?



## thrashercharged (Sep 14, 2015)

Just as the title says, do the "universal" or SBC valve cover spreader bars fit a V8 Pontiac? Why am I asking? I can get the Universal or SBC ones a whole lot cheaper, but if they don't fit they won't do much good.

Trans Dapt lists PN 4992 as Universal, 4993 for SBC, and 9641 for V8 Pontiac so I assume there must be something different about the Pontiac? 

If it won't fit, what differs?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

used some Moroso chrome BBC spreaders neary 30 years ago on some factory chrome valvecovers. have got away from using spreaders and T handled valvecover bolts. I'd def use them if running the old school thin stamped alum Moroso valvecovers.


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I bought a set recently hoping to use them on my 65 326. They didn't work. The hole for the Chevy is smaller. I could easily drill it out but they were cheaply plated and I was sure it would flake. I ended up putting a light film of Permatex black on both sides of the gasket. I'll probably have to chisel them off, but I guarantee they'll never leak.


----------



## thrashercharged (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info. So the valve cover bolt size for SBC is smaller than the V8 Pontiac. The "universal" ones must have the larger bolt hole then. But apparently the shape is the same so aside from the bolt hole being too small, they fit?


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

They layed down on the cover fine. Just the bolt hole size was too small.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

The Chevy uses a 1/4x20 bolt while Pontiac's use a 5/16x18 bolt. Hope that helps clarify things.


----------

